# pee pads:various types/brands?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As you know I'm getting little Quincy. He is 100% pee pad trained ( 4 years old). 
I ,of course ,will be stocking up on the pee-pads. I wrote to 'mom' to see what brand she used as this is pretty new to me and haven't checked to see if she got back to me yet but figured while I was here, I ask. 
Does a pooch generally "care" the brand? If they get used to one will the accept another. I know there are scented, unscented etc. I wondered even amongst the unscented do they have a different 'smell' the poch may or may not accept?

Also.... he is about 10 pounds or so, what would be the best size of the pad?


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

My favorite pads are the walmart "people" pads, they are over-sized and work great for my group. I will pick up other brands (puppy or human) when they are on sale or I run out. Mine really don't care what brand or size, I think it will probably work out to what you prefer. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry, K & C seem to care more about where the pad is located that the type. I have used several types and they don't seem to care at all. At first you might want to use what he's been using just to ease the transition. 

I buy mine from eBay and I am so very pleased with them. These are "first-quality" and nice, large pads. Whereas I had to use 4 of the Simple Solution pads to fill the area, I can use only two of these. They are 23x 36. I've also used the Arm & Hammer brand but for some reason they seem to cause more of a smell to the urine. 

Here are the ones I get. They come in two huge boxes taped together. I keep them in my garage and bring in a few day's worth at a time. The ones from Petsmart are folded a few times and don't take up much room. But these take up a lot of space but I am still so happy wtih them!

They are $56.95 Buy It Now plus shipping for 400 pads. It was $42 to ship to me. You would need to send an email to them with your ZIP code and they'll give you a quote. 

Potty Pads on eBay


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Several of us here on SM get our pads on eBay ... from a seller named "Maggie-8". She sells cases of them for a reasonable price. They are 'seconds' and have something a little wrong with them - but the amount of money you save is worth it. These pads can get pretty expensive if Quincy is going to use them exclusively. 

eBay link for pads


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I use the grass scented pads on top of a washable hospital type human pad. Hannah is bad about peeing on the plastic edge so having something larger underneath works well for her & me.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Terry,

For my kids, I have switched brands more often than anything. It's whatever gets me the most bang for my buck. I have found it is not the "scent" but the texture for them. LOL We started with the wee pads from stores, Arm and Hammer, and Home Soultions, etc. Then:

I did use the hospital bed pads. If you can get them from a medical supplier or Ebay than those were great. Super large ones are excellent for two dogs. 

Then I switched to Pish Pads. Those were expensive but I decided they were worthy because many breeders liked them. They had a antiskid backing, but did not hold up well in our front loader wash. BY the way, they sure stunk up our laundry room everytime I washed them... After they started falling apart (separating from the backing material, edges were starting to be worn..) The anti skid backing also stuck to the each other or the washer insides when washed. So I seeked alternatives.

I am now using Pooch Pads. They are also reusable. I have 4 on rotation. They are the Mature X Large Size (36 x 36) and they are big enough for two Maltese males. I had no problems getting them to switch because I would place it in the same spot as their older pads. Also, it helped the surface was white which is like the wee pads. (they were not sure about the blue surface on the pish pads... I thought dogs were color blind, but now I think they can see faint colors because of this reason). I don't think the odor is bad at all and I change it every 2 days. They also did not stink up my laundry room and have lasted A WHOLE LOT BETTER than the pish pads because they are reinforce-stitched around the edges. I think they are awesome and a lot cheaper than Pish Pads. Even my husband is telling me to order a couple more because we should change them every day... Honestly, I really should but they just dont stink that bad and I get lazy sometimes...lol 

I hope this will help you in your decision. Good luck with Quincy. Where in Taiwan are they moving to? I was born in Taiwan and lived there until I was 11. If they are going to Taipei they will be fine not speaking Chinese because most people learn English from a very young age. There is also an American School in my neighbourhood. Taiwan is not a place to get another dog (subpar breeding practices, etc) so I would recommend the family NOT get another dog whilst in Taiwan.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the 24x36 bed pads from Sam's club. Comes in a big box (I think 120) for about $22. I prefer these bigger ones. These ones are nice and thick and sturdy. Dogs have never cared what brand.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I use the 24x36 bed pads from Sam's club. Comes in a big box (I think 120) for about $22. I prefer these bigger ones. These ones are nice and thick and sturdy. Dogs have never cared what brand.[/B]



These are the ones I use too. They are called Member's Mark Underpads. My sister from Michigan always brings cases of them for me from Sam's Club when she visits. When I run out I use my washable piddle pads because I hate the tiny pads in the stores here.

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hi Terry,
> 
> For my kids, I have switched brands more often than anything. It's whatever gets me the most bang for my buck. I have found it is not the "scent" but the texture for them. LOL We started with the wee pads from stores, Arm and Hammer, and Home Soultions, etc. Then:
> 
> ...


I am so glad I'm not the only one who has had a problem with Pish Pads!

I switched to them because Lady has neuropathy in her hind legs and the disposable pads were starting to get bunched up when she circled. Everyone raved about Pish Pads so I thought I'd try them.

I paid $145 (including shipping) for a roll that I expected to last a year. I've only had them a couple of months and they are falling part. As you said, the backing sticks to itself when you wash them and when you try to pull them apart, the backing pulls away from the pad. It's coming off at the edges, too. I will not buy them again.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> I am so glad I'm not the only one who has had a problem with Pish Pads!
> 
> I switched to them because Lady has neuropathy in her hind legs and the disposable pads were starting to get bunched up when she circled. Everyone raved about Pish Pads so I thought I'd try them.
> 
> I paid $145 (including shipping) for a roll that I expected to last a year. I've only had them a couple of months and they are falling part. As you said, the backing sticks to itself when you wash them and when you try to pull them apart, the backing pulls away from the pad. It's coming off at the edges, too. I will not buy them again.[/B]


Marj, 

Try Pooch Pads. I lay them down and they don't get moved around at all. I have two rambunctious (sp?) boys and I was sure one would decide to drag race with the pooch pad, but nope, did not happen yet. Just get the XL one, it's sooo worth it in my opinion. AND they wash SOO much cleaner than the Pish Pads.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Evidently my crew is a minority here. They will only use the Natures Miracle pee pads. And those aren't cheap. I'm still trying to find a way to get them w/o paying the astronimal price at my pet store here.
Good luck!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I use washable pads here. I got them from www.valethics.com

I use to have the disposable ones but they were such a pain to deal with. For one, their absorbency sucked, I tried several different brands and I could barely get one use out of them. Plus having to buy so many costed me a lot for buying them all the time. Not to mention I had the twin terrors here who loved to chew them to pieces.
So I switched to the reusable ones. Best thing I ever did.
They are really absorbent, they can even walk right on top of it after they pee without their foot getting soaked like it would with a disposable one. And they wash up so great. They wash up like new every time and come out smelling great. I have them for about a year now and they are still in great condition despite frequent use. I am very pleased with them!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464391
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hi Cathy and JMM 

I have been getting my fur-girl's pads from Foster and Smith and they are much pricer than Member's Mark.... so I am going to try switching over since these seem the best priced ones of those people have mentioned.

Is this (pictured on link below...click on picture to enlarge it)... the ones you are getting from Member's Mark??? If so why does it say "comfort shaped"???
I can't figure that out since the box says are a 23 x 36.... which is rectangle size. :blink: 

Thanks for any input.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....fcfkjdgoodflg.0*


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=464410
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why it says "Comfort Shaped" because they are rectangular in shape. I also like these because they are easy to store in plastic wrapped bundles of 15 also they are good for travel purposes. I think that if they were loose I would have them all over the car.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I also use the reusable peepads from www.valethics.com.
They are great. We use detergent+bleech. My mom is a super neat/clean person. She hates the idea of pee pads in her nice washer. But one day, she started washing them for me. After the wash, she puts the washer in steam clean or self wash mode.
Sometimes I lay a couple of regular peepads down too. Duece likes to pee on the reusable pads and poop on the regular pee pads :wacko1: 
I am looking into getting some pishpads. I heard they are great too.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Duece likes to pee on the reusable pads and poop on the regular pee pads :wacko1:[/B]


*
That is so funny. Don't they have funny little quirks. :biggrin: *


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Evidently my crew is a minority here. They will only use the Natures Miracle pee pads. And those aren't cheap. I'm still trying to find a way to get them w/o paying the astronimal price at my pet store here.
> Good luck![/B]


We use these pads with Maggie, too. I think they have worked because Maggie goes both on pads and outdoor, which is why we choose the Nature's Miracle pads. This is the best deal that I have found on them and even with the shipping it is cheaper than any pet store. Also the shipping does not increase much with the more pack you purchase.
Nature's Miracle Pads


----------

